# Starting out



## bsmith (Sep 18, 2016)

I am a 47 year old male in good health, have been working out for years, eat pretty clean and am interested in trying steroids any advice?

Thanks


----------



## stonetag (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome...


----------



## bsmith (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank You!!!


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome to the UG!  My advice is to read the threads & learn.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 18, 2016)

Is there anything you can recommend for starting out?

Thanks


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 18, 2016)

recommend reading the threads on first cycles that are already posted, and learning everything you can before you break the law....


----------



## automatondan (Sep 18, 2016)

I recommend you learn everything you can and then work on fine tuning your training and diet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 18, 2016)

bsmith said:


> I am a 47 year old male in good health, have been working out for years, eat pretty clean and am interested in trying steroids any advice?
> 
> Thanks


I'm just gonna assume you're not super forum savvy and help you out here. 
The threads everyone is telling you to read. They're "stickies". Meaning they're stuck to the top of each sub forum making them easy to find. 
Read all of those, a few times, and you'll have a good starting point for further questions.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome. U know , giving us a little more information about you would help a lot in giving advice. Stats, lifting history, goals, etc. 
anyways like everyone has said, just read the forums until you have better understanding and can ask more specific questions


----------



## bsmith (Sep 18, 2016)

ok, thank you guys!


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2016)

bsmith said:


> Is there anything you can recommend for starting out?
> 
> Thanks



Like DF said, READ THE STICKIES AND THREADS! 

But to answer your question; Test only for your first cycle. Consider your age if you try orals on your following cycle. Those are 47 y.o. origins you're dealing with.

Oh, and welcome aboard!


----------



## bronco (Sep 19, 2016)

Research. Everything you need to know is right in front of you


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 19, 2016)

Test around 600 per week will make you F#ck'ing horney as a 20yr old!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard.

Start HERE.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 19, 2016)

DF said:


> Welcome to the UG!  My advice is to read the threads & learn.





bsmith said:


> Is there anything you can recommend for starting out?
> 
> Thanks


 Did you miss something there?


----------



## Popeye (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome to UGB.


----------

